# Oiling grates



## cansmoke (May 31, 2018)

I have an OKlahoma Joe Highlander that uses porcelain coated grills. Do I need to oil the grills before each use. I ask as my old unit used cast iron and I didn't need to.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 31, 2018)

I have never found it necessary to oil the cooking grates on my OKJ.

George


----------



## SonnyE (May 31, 2018)

I've always oiled my grates, SS, CI, or PC.
And especially rusty grates.
I like to use a rag with oil on it, because sprays seem to make a mess.
If I oil, and things stick, at least I tried. ;)

Years ago I use to burn my grates off. I got told not to do that.
So I scrape and brush, and preheat, oil and go.

Probably doin it wrong. But nobody is layin in my yard dead.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2018)

I always oil my grates. In my Lang, and WSM, I use a weed burner to sterilize the grates then spray them with pam.
In my other smokers I just put the grates in my gas grill on high for a few minutes then spray them with Pam.
The grates stay clean & sterile.
Al


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 1, 2018)

I oil the meat with a spray can of oil. Easier. No sticking. Plus, the oil on the meat kind of oven fries it, giving a nicer bark, depending on what you're smoking.


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 2, 2018)

I got stainless grates so no need to oil for me


----------

